# What pier to fish?



## Tuanbear (May 10, 2016)

I will be in the mobile Alabama area for a week starting Sunday. I usally fish Navarre pier every time I visit. I was wondering what pier has been getting any king action. If anyone have any updates on the piers. Please point me to the right direction. Thanks


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Go to Navarre. pensacolas been dead with the kings.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

If your in mobile why not go to the pier in gulf shores. Isn't there one there 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Tuanbear (May 10, 2016)

Yes but really never had that much luck there.


----------



## nmadel (Mar 11, 2014)

Navarre is your best bet


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Spanish bite has been very good at Gulf shores. Kings not so much, but I do t think Navarre is really seeing many kings either.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Gulf State Park Pier, has been killing Spanish, Specks, Pomps, Flounder and Reds.
Saturday I took home 21 Spaniards & most were 3-5#, a nice 28" Red and 5 Spades.
And had a memorable hookup with a large Tarpon.

It's May, hard not to catch fish.


----------



## Tuanbear (May 10, 2016)

ChileRelleno said:


> Gulf State Park Pier, has been killing Spanish, Specks, Pomps, Flounder and Reds.
> Saturday I took home 21 Spaniards & most were 3-5#, a nice 28" Red and 5 Spades.
> And had a memorable hookup with a large Tarpon.
> 
> It's May, hard not to catch fish.


Nice! I just might have to try there when I'm down there. Just trying to redeem myself from last year. Hooked 6 kings in 1 day and lost them all at Navarre. I an more prepared this year. Just bought an 8' g loomis e6x inshore rod with a shimano Stella. thanks for all the replies. Hopefully the Kings start picking up.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

We are all waiting for the kings to pick up


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

J0nesi said:


> Go to Navarre. pensacolas been dead with the kings.


So has Navarre


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

GSPP still waiting too.


----------



## Yak76 (Sep 18, 2015)

I've only heard of two kings caught in Navarre this year, and one was from a kayak.


----------

